# Screen printing pricing help!



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, so I have been printing for a few years now and recently I have been running into trouble with my pricing. I have a spreadsheet that I use and I was being told that I was either undercharging or overcharging my prices. So we tried to adjust it and it got worse. Now i need help with coming up with a sheet. If anyone has any knowledge in this please help me i really need it!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Yasirm86 said:


> Hey, so I have been printing for a few years now and recently I have been running into trouble with my pricing. I have a spreadsheet that I use and I was being told that I was either undercharging or overcharging my prices. So we tried to adjust it and it got worse. Now i need help with coming up with a sheet. If anyone has any knowledge in this please help me i really need it!


Yasirm86, the story of our lives right?...give us some examples of what your talking about, maybe we can help?


----------



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Man I have been stressing like crazy this past week. I originally was using this calculator which generated the price for me it is so easy to use all I do is input the shirt cost and how many colors and gives me the price. After i moved shops I gave a few quotes and I was being told that I am about 4-500 higher than some shops. So I started shopping around and I was a higher for when my tees were 3+ colors. When I had small quantities my price was very low compared to others. So I was unware of this lately. How can I create a new price sheet based on my shop? or there one preset you have you can help me with? at this point my sheet has been changed so much I dont even know how to even show you a example.




lmcawards said:


> Yasirm86, the story of our lives right?...give us some examples of what your talking about, maybe we can help?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Pricing is so unique in that there are so many different things to take into a account. Overhead is your first obstacle. Do you have employees how much does your ink cost, screens (are you reusing them or is this the first time), how long will the job take and so on. Once you know this, then you can come up with a formula for pricing. Don't go off your competitors or you might not be in business for long. You have to do what makes sense for your company.


----------



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes I understand that now, but I dont know how to come up with formulas and so forth. Can you help me with that??



HMD10 said:


> Pricing is so unique in that there are so many different things to take into a account. Overhead is your first obstacle. Do you have employees how much does your ink cost, screens (are you reusing them or is this the first time), how long will the job take and so on. Once you know this, then you can come up with a formula for pricing. Don't go off your competitors or you might not be in business for long. You have to do what makes sense for your company.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Put a list together of all your expenses, how long it take to print 100 shirts one side 1 color and I'll send you a sheet of what you should be charging.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Yasirm86 said:


> Hey, so I have been printing for a few years now and recently I have been running into trouble with my pricing. I have a spreadsheet that I use and I was being told that I was either undercharging or overcharging my prices. So we tried to adjust it and it got worse. Now i need help with coming up with a sheet. If anyone has any knowledge in this please help me i really need it!


If your competitors are telling you that you're under charging and your customers are telling you that you are over charging, then it sounds like all is right in the world.

Nobody here is going to be able to help you determine your pricing. Your prices should be based on your costs.

How long have you been doing this? Do you have a year of records? Do you know what your overhead costs are? Your labor cost? Did you make money last year?

There are a variety of books on the subject and tons of websites with calculations and instructions.

I use a program call Cost Rates Advisor to determine my hourly rates but I have multiple departments, processes and employees to take into consideration. Budgeted Hourly Cost Rates software for printing & packaging companies

If you have a one or two person operation you're probably good just using Mark Goodridge's book and excel.
http://www.amazon.com/Pricing-Profits-Estimating-Setting-Textile/dp/0944094015


----------



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just messaged you!



HMD10 said:


> Put a list together of all your expenses, how long it take to print 100 shirts one side 1 color and I'll send you a sheet of what you should be charging.


----------



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

My competitors are not I was just calling around and starting adjusting like an idiot! Now i am completely lost.

I know my expenses yes, just need help putting it in formula on excel!



headfirst said:


> If your competitors are telling you that you're under charging and your customers are telling you that you are over charging, then it sounds like all is right in the world.
> 
> Nobody here is going to be able to help you determine your pricing. Your prices should be based on your costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Yearly Expenses / Weeks Open = Weekly operation cost (WOC)
WOC / Days Open in a Week = Daily operation cost (DOC)
DOC / Hours Per Day = Hourly Operation Cost

This lets you know how much you need to bring in (after costs of goods) to cover your expenses. 

Say that to pay our employees and keep the lights on, we need to bring in $3000/week after covering product costs (getting garments in to print). 

We work in our hourly rate to all our jobs produced in house, that's our labor aspect of our pricing. We then add material costs and mark up. 

We aren't always the cheapest or most expensive, and we're ok with that. We're running a business, not a hobby.


----------



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Numbers numbers! lol anyway you can help me put a formila together with excel if I give you numbers??? I can PM you if thats okay



KristineH said:


> Yearly Expenses / Weeks Open = Weekly operation cost (WOC)
> WOC / Days Open in a Week = Daily operation cost (DOC)
> DOC / Hours Per Day = Hourly Operation Cost
> 
> ...


----------

